# First appointment at BWH and my husband is transgender



## miracle baby?? (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi everyone.

Completely new to this and just looking for some information on what will happen next.
My doctor has referred us to the infertility team at Birmingham women's hospital and we really don't know what to expect. 
No initial tests have been carried out by GP as we are assuming the only reason for infertility is that my husband does not have the genetics he should have been born with. I have 2 children fro. A previous relationship and am not aware of any other underlying fertility issues. 
Has anyone been through a similar experience. We are obviously going to be paying for any treatment due to me having bio children already and we are hoping to discuss egg sharing at initial appointment. 
What I am wondering is how long things take and what tests I would need to have? Everything on the net is based on infertile women....not much info for the LG BT community in this aspect...or is that because we would still need all the investigations etc.
Sorry if I am rambling, just really nervous and excited all at the same time.

Our first appointment is the 25th September....so approx 2 weeks away


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Miracle baby welcome and good luck with your appointment coming up. 

I would suggest that they will want to do some blood tests to look at your fertility and ovulation and they may do a HSG test to assess if your tubes are patent. Once they have all the results then they will decide on the best option for you. 

My initially appointment was on the 12th May. I had blood tests done before this appointment but they had to get repeated by the clinic as they had trouble accessing the results. At the initial appointment took my history, performed an ultrasound and organised follow up appointments. I then had to wait for my next AF to arrive to get the HSG test done (they put a small catheter into the cervix then inject a dye while taking xrays to see if the tube are patent). I also had to have a repeat ultrasound as I had a small cyst noted on the ultrasound they performed. My DW had to have some blood test done as well (HIV, hepatitis, etc). We had our follow up appointment in July and was giving the go ahead to order donor sperm, a nurse appointment was made for August. We started our first cycle of IUI in September and currently have to wait for 2 weeks to test to see if we are successful.

Hope this gives you a bit of an idea of time lines. It will also depend on the individual clinic, if you are going private or NHS funded. Good luck.


----------



## miracle baby?? (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you so much for your reply. We will be paying but at an NHS clinic as I already have 2 bio children. Good luck with your 2 week wait and hope it us successful for you both. 
I'm excited and nervous all at the same time...will post again after appointment with update...hopefully good news for both...would love to hear how you get on xx


----------

